# Sergeant Ruben Thomas



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Sergeant*

*Ruben Thomas*

Florida Department of Corrections, Florida

End of Watch: Sunday, March 18, 2012

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 24
*Tour:* 6 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Stabbed
*Incident Date:* 3/18/2012
*Weapon:* Edged weapon; Shank
*Suspect:* In custody

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial



Sergeant Ruben Thomas was stabbed to death by an inmate at the Columbia Correctional Institution Annex.

At approximately 10:00 pm he was checking on an inmate in one of the prison's dorms when the inmate attacked him. He was stabbed in the neck several times by the inmate who was armed with some sort shank. The inmate, who was serving a life sentence for murdering a college student, then struck another officer in the eye with a sock filled filled with a heavy item before being taken into custody.

Sergeant Thomas was transported to Shands Lake Shore Hospital where he succumbed to his wounds.

Sergeant Thomas had served with the Florida Department of Corrections for six years. He is survived by his young daughter and fiancee.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Secretary of Corrections Kenneth Tucker
Florida Department of Corrections
501 South Calhoun Street
Tallahassee, FL 32399

Phone: (850) 488-5021

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21208-sergeant-ruben-thomas#ixzz1paql8FIj


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2012)

RIP Sergeant Thomas.

Perfect example of why we need the death penalty applied on a consistent basis. These savages serving life sentences have nothing to lose by killing again.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

RIP Sgt.


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Sgt Thomas


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2012)

RIP Sgt Thomas


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Sgt


----------



## sgthoskins (Mar 7, 2008)

Family donation page.

https://secure.piryx.com/donate/tdxUmZys/Corrections-Foundation-Inc-/fallen-officer


----------



## terrie (Mar 23, 2012)

He had an amazing turnout for his memorial this evening the funeral is tomorrow morning this is a small tribute to the kind of person he was


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Thank you for posing the video terrie. Rest in Peace Sergeant Thomas.


----------

